# New Cichlid! Electric Blue Ahli (Sciaenochromis Fryeri)



## rtbob

Picked up this guy yesterday with a gift card from my two daughters at Petsmart.

"The Boss" Melanochromis Johannii checkin out the new guy.


----------



## Sainty91

Wow great colours. Very interesting fish. I can wait to get my Cichlid landscape set up.


----------



## snail

Handsome fish.


----------



## jrman83

Nice fish. Doesn't look like your typical Petsmart stock.


----------



## Jimmyjam101

Petsmart gets these on occassion. The one closest to me has 3 currently. I just have a hard time giving up 35 bucks for a fish at petsmart. I have one of these that I got at a cichlid specialty store in the St. Louis area for 17 bucks. Waiting for him to color up completely, but it is looking promising.


----------



## rtbob

Here in Austin they are 24.99 which makes him the most expensive fish I have. The next one is my African Featherfin Catfish. He was 17.99 at 3.5 inches.


----------



## mwsr

man that's a cool fish. i need a bigger tank


----------



## jyy

I like them, do you find them to be aggressive?


----------



## mec102778

I just got a johanni with the same colors are yours, I would like a Ahli but just like everyone else I can't part with 25$ at a petsmart. Also don't have the tank size for one of them, but they look very neat.


----------



## corE3105

cool fish


----------



## rtbob

*Re: New Cichlid! Electric Blue Hap (Sciaenochromis Fryeri)*



jyy said:


> I like them, do you find them to be aggressive?


Thank you all for the comments.

I have since found out that this fish is not an Ahli like it was labeled on the tank. An actual Ahli is not nearly as colorful and much more rare than this species, 
Electric Blue Hap 

As far as aggressiveness goes this guy is territorial like my Mbuna. He will chase other fish out of his area but does not pursue and attack. When my Johannii comes around he chases the Hap.

I would not put this fish with Peacocks as I have read he will kill all the males to breed with the females. 

The Electric Blue is definitely not a fish for a non or mildly aggressive species tank however. He can hold his own against my Mbuna.


----------



## retiredsemi

great looking fish and very colorful what sze tank do you have them in and how would they be with electric yellow chiclids


----------



## rtbob

retiredsemi said:


> great looking fish and very colorful what sze tank do you have them in and how would they be with electric yellow chiclids


My Hap does not bother my lone Yellow Lab, However I'm not sure how he would do in a tank with only Yellow Labs. The aggression in my tank is well spread across all the Cichlids and kept in check by the Johannii.

I also have a lot of hiding places consisting of Holey Rock, Drift Wood, Fake Plants, caves. Using things to break "the line of sight" is key in curbing aggression.

He is in a 100 gallon tank. The current inhabitants of this tank include three Zebras, the Hap, the Johannii, two Jewels, a Yellow Lab or as you called it, Electric Yellow, a Black Banded Leporinus, Common Pleco, Striped Raphael Catfish, and a African Feather Fin Catfish.

With Yellow Labs I would recommend keeping Demason's cichlid - Pseudotropheus demasoni for the blue color. I have read about several people keeping the two species together without issues.


----------



## retiredsemi

thanks for the comeback and have went and spent the oney for four blue demason chiclids this afternoon the blue color sure sets the tank off and the yelow labs and the demasons colors seem to complement each otheralso put in a co2 system for the plants hopeing to givr more hideing places for my fish


----------

